# Wellbutrin and Librax PLease Help!!



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

My psychiatrist put me on Wellbutrin for depression last Friday and my mouth has been so dry. I get GERD symptoms or a globus sensation and I've had that for quite some time and I keep losing my voice all the time. I'm also taking Librax because I have IBS-C and anxiety. Now I seem to be getting worse with the voice box again since I started taking the Wellbutrin. I drink lots of water but still not much of a voice. I'm taking Protonix right now twice a day and it's barely doing anything and still osing the voice. I've tried Aciphex, Nexium, and Prevacid and they all didn't work. All tests show negative and no Acid Reflux ever appears. I'm wondering if the doctor should have put me on Paxil instead of the Wellbutrin. Has anyone ever had this problem where they constantly lose their voice? I'm at my wits end because nothing is showing up on the tests at all and nothing works. I've had 2 endoscopes, 2 esophagrams, PH test, manometry, and barium swallows and all show nothing. I had panic attacks about 10 years ago but not now and have a history of mental illness that runs in the family.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I know that I take Librax only, and my mouth was HORRIDLY dry at first- the first 2 weeks or so- a lot of anxiety/depression meds can be, I guess. I know a contraindication on the Librax bottle says you're not really supposed to take it WITH an anti-depressant unless advised- your doc knows all of this though, I'm sure, right?







The voice loss may just be the dryness- mine was real hoarse at times- hard candy was my pal! Good Luck!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have taken librax in the past but never felt the side effects. Now I am on Paxil and have not experienced that either. I am a teacher so I can relate to losing the voice but when it happens for me it is related to talking in class or singing. Call your doc to see what he/she can advice you. Good luck.


----------

